# Mystery tree



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

Can anyone help me identify this tree. I'm assuming it's an ornamental tree as it's planted in town alongside a parking lot. The bees were loving it...I was driving by when I heard the buzzing and stopped to take a closer look.
























I hope these photos come thru...if not they're on my flickr page
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Lisa in NH said:


> Can anyone help me identify this tree. I'm assuming it's an ornamental tree as it's planted in town alongside a parking lot. The bees were loving it...I was driving by when I heard the buzzing and stopped to take a closer]
> 
> Not an ornamental. Almost certainly a basswood tree. Bees love em! And makes some great honey!


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

Thanks! Looked at some photos online and I think you are right! Now I have to get some!


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a baswood, but often called a linden tree. They produce a good honey crop. The honey has a minty flavor. Our neigorhood is loaded with these trees and I just harvested two supers from this flow.


----------



## Rob Hughes (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi there
Given it's a city planting and looking at the pic, almost certainly a small-leaved linden, a cousin of the native American basswood. And better for bees, as it has a greater density of flowers. We have them in our local city and I am trying to get permission to put hives there, to take advantage of the huge nectar source...so far the answer is they are considered 'livestock' and can only go in ag zones...but I will persist.

Rob


----------

